# Mitsi Lancer Evo 7 IIRS



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Love car photography, so beginning of the year treated myself to a DSLR, and been out practicing, here's a couple i took Thursday Evening, any comments and criticism welcome thanks Luke


----------



## somethingwitty (Sep 19, 2013)

Awesome photos! Love the lighting in the second one.


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cheers bud, like i said I've just started out, camera was just sat redundant after a couple of months of saying " I just cant do this". So I've just been going out and having a practice. The 2nd one is my personal fave too.


----------



## somethingwitty (Sep 19, 2013)

Also, is that a "Notbotering" sticker on the back :lol:


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

haha yeah a "Not bothering" sticker always goes down well


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice shots geezer :thumb:


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cheers bud, appreciate it.. just wish it was my car haha


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

3rd pic is my favourite . :thumb::thumb:


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Appreciate all the feedback guys thanks


----------

